# Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur



## Anglerboard-Team (29. Mai 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## dorschhai (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Tja ganz klar ärgerlich, gerade meine Lieblingsschnur ist betroffen. Aber so ist das nunmal. Leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*



> Tja ganz klar ärgerlich, gerade meine Lieblingsschnur ist betroffen. Aber so ist das nunmal. Leider.


Nicht einfach nur ärgerlich, sondern schlicht kriminell!!

Deswegen auch die Bitte, wenn jemand meint gefälschte Schnur erhalten zu haben, sich über uns mit Herr Vermeulen von Spro in Verbindung zu sezten.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Wie soll ich als Leihe sehen können ob echt or unecht? Wenn mein Händler mir unechte PP verkauft und er das nicht mal merkt, wie soll ich das erkennen können?


----------



## dorschhai (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Wirst du auch in Zukunft kaum erkennen können, Dennis. Da braucht man einen geschulten Blick, nach Vergleichsmustern haste das zwar irgendwann raus, aber dann gibts schon wieder neue Plagiate. Denn die Fälschungen werden über kurz oder lang immer besser, vom Äußerlichen her. Wäre mal ne tolle Sache wenn mal gegen die "Fälscherwerkstätten" in Asien vorgegangen wird....
Das schlimme ist ja das die gefälschte Schnur aufgrund des "Seltenheitswertes" locker und ohne Probleme durch den Zoll kommt, oder denkste die Zollbeamten können das auseinanderhalten? Bei Angelgeräte glaube ich das momentan weniger.


----------



## dorschhai (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich was überlesen, oder wird erst noch bekannt gegeben, woran man die gefälschte PowerPro erkennen kann??



Siehe hier:



			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> Nun haben sich allerdings die Fälscher wohl zumindest bei der Verpackung größere Mühe gegeben, so dass die gefälschte Schnur nicht mehr auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen ist *(Die Merkmale zur Unterscheidung von gefälschter und echter PowerPro bearbeiten wir gerade, die kommen sobald fertig!).*


----------



## angeltreff (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Leider nicht wirklich neu. Berkley hatte vor 2, 3 Jahren auch massiv Probleme mit am Markt erhältlicher gefälschter Fireline. Die Fälschungen hatten viele beim Fachhandel erstanden ....
Fakt ist, alles was erfolgreich ist wird kopiert. Insofern würde es mich wundern, wenn Deutschland von gefälschter PowerPro verschon bleiben sollte. Als erstes wird es die Plagiate bestimmt bei eBay geben - ohnehin der Plagiatmarkt Nr. 1.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Die Erkennungsmerkmale kommen noch, Franz ist gerade am bearbeiten!!

Da wir gerade auch am basteln fürs Junimag sind, sind wir nicht ganz so schnell, sorry dafür!!


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Moin,
anbei die Erkennungsmerkmale... habs mal versucht zu übersetzen..


----------



## angeltreff (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Kompliment an die Chinesen  die Unterschiede sind ja minimal. Frage mich gerade ob die auch Großspulen fälschen, weil da ist ja nichts mit Pappschachtel ...


----------



## dorschhai (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Sehr ihr, die Unterschiede sind minimal. Die Fälschungen werden in der nächsten Zeit vorraussichtlicht noch besser werden, so ein bisschen Verpackung 1 zu 1 kopieren ist nun wirklich kein Ding. 
Und dann sind ja noch Millionen Angler, die diese Unterschiede nicht kennen, von daher ist für genügend Kundschaft gesorgt....


----------



## Debilofant (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Erstmal besten Dank, Franz, für den Service!

...ansonsten böse Nummer das Ganze! Wer keine Originalvergleichsverpackung hat, kann wohl gleich einpacken bei dem Versuch, die Fälschung zu erkennen... Und dann gibt ja es doch bestimmt auch noch bei der Originalverpackung je nach Fertigungszeitpunkt bzw. -serie ein paar der Produktion geschuldete Schwankungen in mancher Farbnuance des Aufdrucks - ich denke da mal nur an die Euro-Geldscheine bzw. Briefmarken, denn selbst bei denen gibt es gar nicht mal soo selten merkliche Unterschiede in der Farbgebung und Druckqualität...

Kann man denn nicht auch Erkennungsmerkmale der Fälschung an der Schnur selbst feststellen (auch wenn es mit Abbildungen insoweit noch schwieriger werden dürfte)??

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## melis (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Bestimmt wird es die auch in Deutschland geben. Hier verlangen die Hersteller für die originalen fast doppelt so viel wie in den USA. Da lohnt sich das fälschen noch mehr.

PS: Gab es nicht mal eine Meldung, dass Moritz gefälschte Shimano Ruten verkauft hat???


----------



## esox_105 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*



> PS: Gab es nicht mal eine Meldung, dass Moritz gefälschte Shimano Ruten verkauft hat???


 

Zum Glück hat sich diese Meldung als "Latrinenparole" entpuppt.


----------



## angeltreff (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt wird es die auch in Deutschland geben. Hier verlangen die Hersteller für die originalen fast doppelt so viel wie in den USA. Da lohnt sich das fälschen noch mehr.



Insofern hält sich mein Bedauern für den Großhändler auch in Grenzen. Leidtragende sind aber Käufer, die dann den Fisch wegen zerbröselnder Schnur verlieren. So ganz unschuldig ist der Großhändler aber nicht, denn gefälscht wird nur was sich lohnt. Dazu ist erst mal ein gutes Produkt notwendig (woran der Großhändler keine Aktie hat) und die Gewinnspanne muss lukrativ sein. Statt permanent der AngelBILD Werbegeld in den Schlund zu werfen soll er die Schnur billiger machen !!!

PS: Von der Powerpro habe ich im AB eher gehört als SPRO Werbung gemacht hat.

PPS: Uli hat die PowerPro als Eigenmarke im Sortiment. Heißt zwar nicht PowerPro, ist aber die gleiche Schnur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Ist denn schon mal ein Plagiat aufgetaucht, und hat es schon jemand getestet?


----------



## melis (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück hat sich diese Meldung als "Latrinenparole" entpuppt.


 
Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*



> Kann man denn nicht auch Erkennungsmerkmale der Fälschung an der Schnur selbst feststellen (auch wenn es mit Abbildungen insoweit noch schwieriger werden dürfte)??


Da sich Fälschungen nur lohnen wenn man sie billiger herstellen kann (also mit weniger Flechtungen/cm) dürfte man das schon auch an der Schnur sehen können.
Wenn die Schnur relativ grob geflochten ist, kann man auf Fälschung tippen.


----------



## Jirko (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

...sehr interessante info jungs #6

@thomas & franz: betrifft das auch großspulen, die ja nicht selten von "unseren" händlern bestellt werden? #h


----------



## heinzrch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

der schwarze Peter liegt doch wohl eindeutig beim Händler, der die Schnur nicht über seinen (ihm bekannten) Importeur für diese Schnur bezieht, sondern als Sonderposten vom Großhändler (mit besserer Gewinnspanne...)


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Gigafish macht das genau richtig! Hausproduktion und direkter Versand an die Kundschaft #6#6#6!


----------



## camilos (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*



> Uli hat die PowerPro als Eigenmarke im Sortiment. Heißt zwar nicht PowerPro, ist aber die gleiche Schnur.


 
Welcher Uli?

Wie heisst denn diese Schnur? 

Gruß


----------



## angeltreff (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

Mit Uli meine ich Uli Beyer und die Schnur heißt UBS (Uli Beyer Schnüre). Ich habe mich aber geirrt, es ist nicht die PowerPro sondern die TufLine.


----------



## camilos (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Gefälschte Angelschnur*

OK, alles klar, die Taffe Linie ist nämlich eine ganz andere Schnur....es hätte mich gewundert....


----------

